# Codes 99401 under medicare



## 00056831 (Nov 2, 2011)

HI, JUST BEGAN BILLING FOR NURSE PRACT/MIDWIFE.  SHE HAS YOUNG MEDICARE PATIENT AND BILLED 99401  WITH THE FAMILY PLANNING V25.09.  THIS IS MY FIRST VENTURE INTO FAMILY PRACTICE CODING.  PLEASE ADVISE ME.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 6, 2011)

I would think that would work since all the nurse pract/midwife is doing counceling for "sexual practices" (family planning in this case) as defined in the guidelines for 99401.

Playing the devil's advocate.... If a claim gets kicked back with those codes, I would first assume it's because you're not supposed to use V25.09 as a primary Dx.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Nov 6, 2011)

The answer you seek lies here:
http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx
and it has nothing to do with the diagnosis code.


----------

